# Merrick grain-free vs. Acana Ranchlands/Pacifica vs. Wellness Core Ocean vs. ???



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Ugh, so I have been feeding Biscuit Acana Ranchlands for awhile (their grain-free red meat formula) and she has been doing great on it. Unfortunately, Acana has reformulated their food and made it more expensive. We can still afford it, but I'm annoyed about it, and since it's been reformulated so we'll have to do a transition to the next bag anyway, I thought I'd look into the options.

Biscuit doesn't do well with chicken and I'd prefer to stick with grain-free for the higher fat/protein content. I also have several good local pet shops near me, so would rather stick with something I don't have to order (this rules out Earthborn Holistic, but I think that's the only one).

I was looking at: The Merrick grain-free pork recipe; Wellness Core Ocean; Acana Pacifica or Ranchlands (Pacifica is a little cheaper, oddly). 

Have any of you tried the new Nature's Variety kibble with freeze-dried raw meat in it?

Any recommendations? I think as companies go, I'm probably most comfortable with Merrick or Acana, and those are available at a store I can walk to which would be nice, but I would love to hear everyone's thoughts! 

Thanks!


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

um....ToTW?

Is Merrick the black bag with the upside down triangle of words? I've never tried Arcana or Merrick but I would think out of Merrick, Arcana, Wellness Core, Wellness Core is the better choice. ToTW I feel seems comparable to Wellness Core and is slightly cheaper.


----------



## domika (Jul 1, 2012)

I would try switching over to the new acana ranch lands and see how that goes first. At least you would know what ingredients don't agree with them if there were any reactions. My second choice would be wellness core or even go! Fit and free since it seems wellness has so many so-so reviews.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

What about Orijen, Canidae Pure, or Go! ? A lot seem to do well on Fromm, so maybe Fromm too? Theres a newer food I've found called Satori, it's like Acana. From what I've found about Wellness not a bunch of dogs do fantastic on it. I feed the 95% canned when Duke goes to shows and he always has some funky smelling poops on it. I use the chicken one and it's like chicken gone wrong somehow. He refused the kibble when he was younger.

I'm not a fan of Merrick because they've had some quality control issues an I won't feed any Diamond made product.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (May 28, 2012)

I like both Acana and Merrick, However Merrick is owned by a big conglomerate, so not nearly as good as Champion (Acana and Orijen) I had to stop the rotation feeding for awhile, (Mouse has an unknown allergy) so I put all my mutts on Acana Duck and Bartlett Pear. Which does have grain, but I needed a single, unique protein that had no fish in it, as I have fed Mouse fish based foods ever since I adopted her, and that may be the culprit... try finding a food with no chicken, beef, pork or fish in it!!! 

Mouse's fur is growing back and her skin clearing up, so I'm going to start adding back in different proteins to see if something triggers it again...

sorry to ramble off topic! LOL basically, I'm saying I would stick with Acana LOL Both Pacifica and Ranchlands are excellent foods (I've fed both in my dog's rotation)


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks all! I thought Merrick was one of the self-owned companies but maybe I am wrong? I also couldn't find any recalls for them except for treats - am I missing something? I easily could be. that is exactly the sort of thing I was hoping people would tell me - so please tell me more! 

I think Canidae is made by Diamond as well as TOTW. I don't have a huge problem with them, but the TOTW formulas that don't include chicken are much lower in fat/protein 
so I won't be feeding that. 

I actually haven't seen Go at the stores by me but will look into it. 

Orijen is a little too rich and too expensive. I would just stick with Acana in that case. 

I Will look into Fromm as well but it seems sort of overpriced and the cutesy names annoy me. "Salmon Tunalini"? Irrational I know but ...


----------



## Deaf Dogs (May 28, 2012)

Yup Canidae is Diamond. I think I said it wrong, Merrick merged with another large company, but I`m going to have to look it up on the dog food forum... which`ll take awhile LOL


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Merrick recently bought out Castor & Pollux - is that what you're thinking of? I think they are still "family owned," not that that means anything about the quality of their product. Family businesses can be unscrupulous too. 

I'm currently learning toward Acana Pacifica. Maybe I'll get a sample size bad and see how stinky it is. My husband has voiced an objection to stinky fish food, haha.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (May 28, 2012)

THAT'S IT! LOL 

That being said, I do feed their canned foods to 2 of my dogs now and then


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm just wondering if there is something bad about their reputation beyond the treat recalls? There is a store by me that doesn't sell Diamond products anymore since the salmonella recall, and they don't sell Wellness (because of the cat food recall), but they do sell Merrick. I do seem to recall people being displeased with them at some point but I'm not sure what the basis was...please enlighten!

I think Go won't work - no chickenless formula. Chicken gives Biscuit (who is a bit of an allergy dog) a case of the eye goops.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

I've had good luck with a previous dog on Wellness Core Ocean, as well as TOTW Pacific Stream. Evo Herring and Salmon is what Maddie's currently eating - she's allergic to almost everything, so finding a food she can eat has been a challenge.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

Deaf Dogs said:


> Yup Canidae is Diamond. I think I said it wrong, Merrick merged with another large company, but I`m going to have to look it up on the dog food forum... which`ll take awhile LOL


Canidae recently split and now manufacture their own food. I wouldn't recommend any Diamond product.

Diamond had a terribly large recall and the report on their facility was horrendous. It was terribly filthy, not kept up with, etc. I wouldn't feed something from there any more. One of the Wellness flavors is made there. 

Merrick has had problems too. This thread I found basically explains it all. 

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/16789-what-can-you-tell-me-about-merrick.html

And Evo might be a possibility too.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Innnteresting, about the Merrick thread. 

This gets to be depressing after a bit. It seems like there is no truly trustworthy dog food maker. Even Champion, I am sure have their issues (and a quick Google search turns up all sorts of rumors). I am just not at all willing to feed raw. 

Looks like we might just stick with Acana. Oh well!


----------



## kristan27 (Apr 1, 2012)

I recently tried Merrick for our 65lb mutt (who I'm sure ate complete garbage before we got him) because it looks so good on paper. I was feeding him BB prior to the Merrick, which was fine, I just liked the Merrick ingredient list better. After about a week on the Merrick, which he did not seem to like all that much, I began noticing small amounts of blood in his stool and he always seemed to have an upset stomach..I would be able to hear it gurgling from across the room. I had some tests done and everything came up fine so I switched him to Natural Balance, which he likes much more, and his stomach issues completely cleared up within two days of the switch. I can't say I'm too thrilled with the NB ingredients, but a friend of mine has an older dog with several health issues and he swears that NB is the only thing that does not make her sick, so I will probably stick with it for awhile. Our new pup seems to like the Merrick just fine, but once the current bag is gone I will be purchasing something else.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

hamandeggs said:


> Innnteresting, about the Merrick thread.
> 
> This gets to be depressing after a bit. It seems like there is no truly trustworthy dog food maker. Even Champion, I am sure have their issues (and a quick Google search turns up all sorts of rumors). I am just not at all willing to feed raw.
> 
> Looks like we might just stick with Acana. Oh well!


This is exactly why I feed raw. 

Would you consider a dehydrated food?


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Honestly, I feel a little bad saying this but the answer is no. I'm willing to pay for a premium kibble but I'm not willing to do any prep. I can't even make time to make breakfast for myself, let alone the dog. I just want something I can put in a bowl and that's it, you know? But in an ideal world I would.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Ah forgot both of the better ToTWs contained chicken meal.

I know a friend that feeds Instinct and loves it. The price is kinda up there tho. I know they have like 4 or 5 formulas so there's probably a couple that don't contain chicken.

They're also not made by Diamond afaik


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

hamandeggs said:


> Honestly, I feel a little bad saying this but the answer is no. I'm willing to pay for a premium kibble but I'm not willing to do any prep. I can't even make time to make breakfast for myself, let alone the dog. I just want something I can put in a bowl and that's it, you know? But in an ideal world I would.


Understandable. Do you float your kibble?


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

boxerlover876 said:


> Understandable. Do you float your kibble?


If it's hot out, sometimes I'll throw a half cup of water in with her breakfast. But it's not a regular thing and my husband, who feeds her dinner, doesn't do that. 

I did consider Instinct but have a grievance with their animal testing policy. Just a personal opinion about their particular practice - not trying to get into an argument and it is certainly a good food.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

hamandeggs said:


> If it's hot out, sometimes I'll throw a half cup of water in with her breakfast. But it's not a regular thing and my husband, who feeds her dinner, doesn't do that.
> 
> I did consider Instinct but have a grievance with their animal testing policy. Just a personal opinion about their particular practice - not trying to get into an argument and it is certainly a good food.


If you're willing to do that regularly you'd be good. Or even just dump some water from her water bowl into the food. 

For kibble I forgot, there's a food called Satori that's decent seeming.


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

My dog Charlie had some serious issues went I got him with his diet. I tried all the top brands except blue buffalo. I have had him on Acana now for over a year I have tried a few of the flavors but have settled on Range land. Being from Canada I love the idea that it is a Canadian owned company and will answer any questions you have very quickly. So my recommendation is ACANA all the way







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Annamaet grain free except the chicken formula and Farmina grain free herring.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I use Merrick - I'm partial to them as their product has worked best with my dogs needs of the others we've tried.


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 21, 2014)

Out of those, I like Acana. It's good food and I've had success with both Acana and Orijen. I'd also recommend Farmina. I have zero complaints about that food and it's what I'm feeding now. I also like Canine Caviar and Annamaet.

I already did not like Merrick as they seem to have a lot of quality control issues.. But now supposedly they're selling out to Purina.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Yea, also just learned about Merrick's sell to Purina.... I therefore, retract my earlier statement and will be looking for a new brand myself.


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

Chippawaguy said:


> My dog Charlie had some serious issues went I got him with his diet. I tried all the top brands except blue buffalo. I have had him on Acana now for over a year I have tried a few of the flavors but have settled on Range land. Being from Canada I love the idea that it is a Canadian owned company and will answer any questions you have very quickly. So my recommendation is ACANA all the way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice dog. Nice car. Some guys have all the luck.


----------

